# Light Flasher



## Codemaster (May 5, 2001)

I need something that I can plug a string of lights into that will make them flash, I have no idea where to look for something like this. Adjustable delay of flash would be awesome, thanks.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

There are a few products and kits that will do this. But what will work depends on the total wattage of the lights. How many?


----------



## Codemaster (May 5, 2001)

No idea, its just a single strand of Christmas lights.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

if you are thinking of the little neon lamp strings - available nearly everwhere around christmas time when they are on sale - they also sell the replacement bulbs - some of them have a couple in the packs - including a 'blinker' bulb / unit that you just unplug one of the other bulbs and plug it in - they make them in the larger 'screw-in' bulb sizes also - easy 

at other times of the year - maybe not so easy to find - other than at some specialty store - or a 'santa' store

Blinking Christmas Lights
http://www.howstuffworks.com/christmas-lights2.htm

Electronic devices: how christmas lights work
http://www.essortment.com/hobbies/electronicdevic_sbgj.htm
All about Christmas lights and how they work.

more info here:
christmas light 'blinker' bulbs
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=christmas+light+'blinker'+bulbs


----------



## johnpost (Dec 18, 2005)

i have an antique two prong nonpolarized hard plastic flasher device, the size of the typical 3 prong to 2 prong grounding adapter. seems to have a bimetallic contact in it which switches it. i wouldn't trust it for long term or unattended use.

get a pulse width modulated speed control for a rotary tool. use it for your lights when wanted and you have a speed control for your drill otherwise.


----------

